# MERG members?



## Hutch

Am I the only MERG member on this forum. When I got into trains in December of 2012, the first thing I did was look into the MERG command and CBUS system as it was extremely cheap and easy to build. With that said, this is my favorite forum. I only wish there was a little bleed over besides me. Maybe I'm too much of an electronics geek.:dunno:


----------



## DonR

Dick

Whut be a MERG and CBUS system?

Don


----------



## Hutch

Check it out here. It's a system for controlling trains and layout using kit built circuit boards. There easy to build and there's a ton of kits to choose from.


----------



## NIMT

You are one of 74 in the US.
The following is not here, it's more British. 
If it works for you that's all that matters!


----------



## DonR

Hutch

I did a quick scan of the site. Do they also have train detectors and
non DCC accessory circuits such as that?

Don


----------



## Hutch

Of course. Problem is you don't get to see evrything that is available til you become a member. They also have what they call Pocket Money Projects which are small circuits that you can build yourself on stripboard or whatever you want to use. Lots of documentaion for all of it as well. If you want to undestand your circuit at the designers level, it's there to read.


----------



## Hutch

NIMT said:


> You are one of 74 in the US.
> The following is not here, it's more British.
> If it works for you that's all that matters!


So where are those other 73 US members doing there forum reading? The MERG forums are all technical talk pertaining to there kits and other circuits. There's more to trains than that.:laugh: 

Anyway, I'm just trying to make people aware of it as it's a great resource for layout control. Lately I've been using my PowerCab with a MERG 5A booster with no problems. I bought the PowerCab just to see how the other half lives, read (off the shelf stuff). It's kind of nice to but I'm probably going to sell it at some point to buy stuff I really need. More layout control kits and such.


----------



## D&J Railroad

I considered MERG but when balancing the amount of time it would take to build stuff against the amount of time I would need to build my empire, I had to drop the MERG and go with the factory made stuff.


----------



## Hutch

I guess I have an advantage here. I built all my boards at work on my lunch hour. Takes about one lunch break to build most boards.


----------



## Ray Haddad

I'm a MERG member. Located in Connecticut.


----------



## Hutch

Now we're talking. Welcome aboard. I'm guessing a google brought you here since you only have 2 posts.

I've been using the CANCMD and CBUS modules for about a year and I'm just getting around to building the Cab. I'm almost ready to start populating the board. I hope I find some time over the weekend. I have no idea how may hours it will take. I used up one hour just getting some of the mechanics done.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Hmmm . . . I don't see the connection between Google and 2 posts. I just prefer to learn the lay of the land before I leap in.

I'm a semi retired electronic engineer and Microchip 3rd Party Consultant. My experience with CAN and CBUS goes back more than 20 years. Much before MERG was even a glimmer of an idea. I have my own proprietary system under development for garden railroads that is a long way from prototype. But it is in work and working.


----------



## Hutch

I was guessing you might have found my post during a search since you just joined and I just started this thread. 

Garden Railroading in CT? What do you do in the winter?


----------



## Hutch

Hopefully, I'll turn this into a cab over the weekend.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Now there's another assumption. We do have snow plows, you know. Actually, your assumption that I am a garden railroader is incorrect. I lived in Australia for 13 years and know some live steam folks there. One of them asked about some control equipment and it was very limited. So, I decided to partner with him and build something better and more versatile. Thus, my project got wings.

Now, we both have identical hardware. When I develop something new, I send him one and he tests it. For any software and firmware updates, e-mail with a link to download works great. The project moves along at a snail's pace but he has all the functionality he wanted to begin with and we keep adding more. He has steam, on board electrical and even a miniature gasoline engine all working with the system. There is a queue lining up for the first run.

I joined MERG for a lark. I like the journal and the projects but don't have much desire to use them except for the DCC booster. That one is on my list to order.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Overall, how does the MERG system work with standard decoders?


----------



## Ray Haddad

Hutch, can you tell me why page 2 of this forum is wide, beyond the edge of my screen? Have i somehow switched modes?


----------



## Hutch

Ray Haddad said:


> Overall, how does the MERG system work with standard decoders?


Works perfect with every decoder I've used. NCE Digitraxx and Soundtrax.


----------



## Hutch

Ray Haddad said:


> Hutch, can you tell me why page 2 of this forum is wide, beyond the edge of my screen? Have i somehow switched modes?


My fault for not reducing the size of the picture before uploading it. All fixed.


----------



## Ray Haddad

LOL

Well, I should have known. Thanks for fixing it. All better now.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Where do you live in Rhode Island? My father in law was an avid modeler in N-Scale. He lived in Wakefield.

Why do you suppose there are so few MERG members on this side of the Atlantic? Should we start an active group over here?


----------



## Hutch

Ray Haddad said:


> Where do you live in Rhode Island? My father in law was an avid modeler in N-Scale. He lived in Wakefield.
> 
> Why do you suppose there are so few MERG members on this side of the Atlantic? Should we start an active group over here?


I live in Warwick near the bay.

I think most people are afraid it may not work as well as the off the shelf big dollar stuff. My USB and command station work flawlessly with JMRI.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Did you know Fred Hirsch?

Tell me about JMRI. What is the interface like?


----------



## Hutch

I have no idea who Fred Hirsch is. I've only been in the hobby for a little over a year.

JMRI make decoder programming a point and click operation. Programming the speed table is just a matter of pushing sliders up and down or choosing curves. You can set-up a table of turnouts or signals and such and then make a panel to control them with your mouse or cel phone or tablet.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Fred's gone now. He left us at age 92. Great guy. We could talk trains for days on end, swill beer and smoke cigars all the while. I do miss the old boy.

Thanks for the update on JMRI. I've been looking at a Sprog3 now for a while and didn't really want to dedicate a PC or other device to use my trains. Seemed like way too much distance from train to control even though it is virtual.


----------



## Hutch

This is why I'm in the process of building the cab and I have plans for adding a real switch panel or two. My switches will talk to the CBUS modules so my computer, if I want, will still follow the positions of the turnouts. I really like the computer for programming decoders but after that it just seems to be a distraction.


----------



## Ray Haddad

You're a wealth of information. I appreciate your time in answering. At the moment, I have a Bachmann E-Z Command which is limited. Worse yet, I haven't set up a permanent layout since moving here from Australia 2 years ago. I have plenty of room, and I do mean PLENTY of room for it, just not settled on what I want to do, layout wise.

Inspiration will arrive on the next train, I'm certain so I'd best get to the station to meet it. I do keep hoping.

The end result is not that drastic. My decision is modular or built in? I like both. I also like the idea of a smaller, portable layout that I can take to a train show when I want to and have that link to a built in layout. So many choices.

My last layout was DC. I have helped some folks set up DCC and used it quite a bit but am going to have to say, this will be my first all DCC layout.


----------



## Hutch

"Bachmann E-Z Command" No need for that. I thought you were a MERG man!

Here's what you need and there much more versatile. We can't start a MERG revolution if you're not on the bandwagon.
The command is out of stock but that doesn't usually last long. It's also a sign that folks are buying and loving this system. Remember, the prices shown are in British pounds. A lot cheaper and better than the EZ.
37.17







52.43







Instead of the throttle you can just use this. That's what I did for the first year.


----------



## Hutch

*While I'm at it.*


----------



## Ray Haddad

I wouldn't have joined if I weren't basically on board. You know what it's like trying to put together the best system with the most versatility. I'm looking at all kinds of options. I also understand that there are some serious compatibility issues to overcome. In most cases of that happening, the MERG systems are able to be tweaked better than an off the shelf commercial controller. Especially if you have the tools. ie, the programming software and a programmer.


----------



## Hutch

Ray Haddad said:


> I also understand that there are some serious compatibility issues to overcome.


What kind of issues are you looking to overcome? I guess, there I go again, that you want to mix and match some things. Anything that is DCC controlled will not be an issue as long as they follow the NMRA standards as MERG does. CBUS on the other hand isn't compatible with other bus systems so that's a choice to be made up front. I've chosen it and though I like it, there's a bit of a learning curve to it. There has always been someone to walk me through any problems I encountered on the MERG forum.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Minor details, Hutch. Timing for one. Accessory decoders sometimes don't get their commends right.

So you run CBUS for accessories and track control?


----------



## Hutch

Yup, that's what I'm doing. I use the CANACC5 for turnouts and I'mgoing to be purchasing Mimic Panel LED Driver (CAN-LED) and Mimic Panel Switch Interface (CAN-ACE3) and 8ch Layout Feedback Interface (CAN-ACE8C).


----------



## Ray Haddad

Just ordered the booster, the CanBus card and two PCBs for kit 91 and one PCB for kit92.

The full kits were out of stock when I went to check out even though they only showed the 92 out of stock. You were lucky!


----------



## Hutch

I just finished building my kit92 CAB. It works great and one thing I noticed, the F buttons go up to 28. This is an improvement over my PowerCab. I'm definitely selling it. So I can buy another CAN-CMD, CAN-CAB and CAN-USB. I like to have one in the house and one in the train room. That way as I add modules I can play with them from the comfort of my recliner.

Oh yeah, and the the mains don't get shut down when you use the programming track with this system.


----------



## Ray Haddad

I'm already designing a wireless link for my own project that may just be adaptable to this one. It's on the list of things to do now.

Curse you! And your little dog, too!


----------



## Hutch

:laugh:


----------



## Hutch

Looks like you jumped the gun, KIT 91 is in stock. They don't usually let things remain unstocked for long.



Ray Haddad said:


> Just ordered the booster, the CanBus card and two PCBs for kit 91 and one PCB for kit92.
> 
> The full kits were out of stock when I went to check out even though they only showed the 92 out of stock. You were lucky!


----------



## Hutch

Wait a minute. You bought a PCB for Kit 92? That's going to be difficult to build without all the parts and instructions. I know, I just finished one and I wouldn't want to try it without the kit. I built the Booster from a PCB and even that was a pain rounding up all the parts.


----------



## Ray Haddad

The full spec is available on MERG and I've already printed it. I have most of the parts in my workshop already. Nobody designs to exotic parts these days unless they must. I'm also a Microchip Third Party Consultant with a full set of tools for those devices do programming the chip is a snap from their code.

Hard? Yes. Impossible? Not really.

On the down side, I received an e-mail this morning saying the kits were back in stock. Day late, dollar short, eh?


----------



## Hutch

Are you going to make you're own case for it? That would be the game stopper for me.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Absolutely. Might actually make a T-Case for it similar to the NCE hand held. Also, I am planning to make it wireless. Fingers crossed on that one. It depends on the hand shaking required for data communications.


----------



## Ray Haddad

I do have a few T-Cases hanging around in the old parts locker.


----------



## Hutch

"Absolutely"!! Now I feel like a wuss I'm really curious about your plans to make it wireless. Be sure to keep me up to date.



Ray Haddad said:


> Absolutely. Might actually make a T-Case for it similar to the NCE hand held. Also, I am planning to make it wireless. Fingers crossed on that one. It depends on the hand shaking required for data communications.


----------



## Ray Haddad

I sure will. I have developed a multinode wireless setup for 2.4Ghz WiFi adapters that works great. All I have to do is see if it works with the MERG equipment or if it can be adapted easily to work with it.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Some good news on the MERG forum, Hutch.


----------



## Hutch

I've been following it Ray. It looks promising at least from the MERG council. Now if we can just get these US guys interested in building there circuits instead letting someone else do it we'll have something. Soldering components is real easy and because the MERG group has so many members, the kits are dirt cheap. The only difficult part is figuring out which one to use and then how to set it up, but that's same even for off the shelf stuff.

One last note to anyone reading this. I have saved a ton of money by going this route and I program and run any decoders out there using it, and the CBUS is outstanding.


----------



## DonR

Look, up in the sky, It's a bird, It's a plane,

No, it's Ray and Hutch. Way over our heads.

Good on you. Great stuff.

Don


----------



## Ray Haddad

DonR, the kits are super easy to build and are no different than any other DCC system unless you use the JMRI interface. Use the hand held controller and you're looking at just another high end DCC system.

If you can put a plastic model together, you can build a MERG kit.


----------



## DonR

Ray

In my day (the dark ages) I built custom commercial broadcast
equipment, including a program automation system. Read
that tube type amps etc. Nowadays, tho, these
shaky old hands are not ready for the much smaller
solid state complex circuitry.

But it is good to know that there are guys out there who do enjoy
doing electronics by hands on soldering.

Don


----------



## Ray Haddad

DonR, you might find someone here who would help you with building. Even some university engineering student who also happens to like trains.

You just never know.


----------



## Hutch

Actually, I wouldn't mind building a few for anyone interested that doesn't feel up to the soldering. I build my boards at work during my lunch hour and I enjoy doing it.


----------



## DonR

Ray Haddad said:


> DonR, you might find someone here who would help you with building. Even some university engineering student who also happens to like trains.
> 
> You just never know.


They're out there, no doubt, and Hutch volunteered, thank you bud.

But, it's too late in the game to bring in a new scoreboard. I'll just
keep on keeping on with my trusty old Bachmann EZ DCC controller.
It's been good to me so far and let's me run 2 or 3 paired locos
at a time.

Don


----------



## Ray Haddad

You can still have a look at the MERG site and poke around a little. Most of the items they sell as kits all had their beginnings as a discussion point on a forum somewhere. Chasing the history of DCC from the Lentz beginnings to the present day is a fascinating study and almost completely documented on the forum. Joining means you support the concept, too.


----------



## rzw0wr

I just joined MERG today.
I am waiting for an e-mail.

Sounds like it would be interesting.


----------



## Ray Haddad

Dale, it's the dinner hour there and they are all volunteers who run MERG. I won't spoil anything for you but keep looking in your mailbox for your new member packet. I was blown away by mine.


----------



## rzw0wr

Will do Ray.
Thanks


----------



## Ray Haddad

That reminds me, if you haven't already done so, join the forum. When you get your member number, it will be tied to your e-mail address and open doors for you there.


----------



## rzw0wr

Thanks again Ray.
I will join their forum.
It sounds like MERG is right up my alley.


----------

